
Toshiba Releases New USB Drive with Built-In Keypad for PIN Protection - tombell93
http://www.codejar.org/?p=264
======
vitovito
Looks like a rebadged Aegis, which has been out for three years:
[http://www.apricorn.com/products/hardware-encrypted-
drives/a...](http://www.apricorn.com/products/hardware-encrypted-drives/aegis-
secure-key.html)

